# Looking for work permit



## abhi1903 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear All,

I'm looking for job of I.T in netherland but everyone wants i should be there (Netherland)

well as me concern i'm an IT Manager and more than 10+ yrs of Exp. 
i'm belongs to India but now i'm in Dubai.

Kindly give me suggestion that how can i get the job in netherland


----------

